# CSEK C# Script Engine V1.0 Vollversion - kostenloser Download



## Hydra (13 Oktober 2008)

CSEK ist ein .NET Kommandozeilenprogramm, das die Ausführung von C# Scripten bzw.einer mit CSEK erstellten Assembly (.DLL) erlaubt.

Mit CSEK können Sie u.a. C#-Quellcode *zur Laufzeit* aus einer Textdatei laden, diesen durch CSEK *zur Laufzeit* übersetzen und danach auch gleich ausführen lassen.

Weiter stehen für die VXK-Produkte Bibliotheken (.NET Assemblies) zur Verfügung, die in eigene C#-Skriptprogramme (oder jedes andere .NET-Programm) eingebunden werden können. Mit diesen wird der Zugriff auf Datenbereiche und Funktionen der VXK-Produkte vereinfacht. Diese Assemblies sind im Download unserer VXKEase Trialversion enthalten.

Ebenso kann auf jede andere verfügbare .NET Bibliothek (Assembly) durch einen einfach zu steuernden Linkvorgang verwiesen werden. Auf diese Weise steht Ihrem C#-Skriptprogramm die ganze .NET Welt zur Verfügung - inklusive Windows Forms für grafische Oberflächen!

CSEK ist über den Downloadbereich unserer Homepage frei verfügbar. Eine ausführliche Dokumentation im PDF-Format ist enthalten. Diese enthält auch den Quellcode mehrerer Beispielprogramme. Wir zeigen damit wie Sie zum Beispiel

WinForms-Klassen für grafische Oberflächen mit CSEK verwenden
die "libnodave" Biobliothek für direkte S7 Kommunikation als Sondertreiber an VXK-Produkte anbinden
*CSEK kann auch ohne VXK-Produkte eingesetzt werden.* Zusammen mit den VXK-Produkten erschliessen sich jedoch auch hier phantastische Möglichkeiten, da C# Quellcode *zur Laufzeit *compiliert und ausgeführt werden kann.

In unseren Projekten hat sich gezeigt, dass es von Fall zu Fall vorteilhaft oder erforderlich ist, bestimmte Programmteile dem Kunden als Quellcode zu überlassen. Neben den integrierten VBScript-Engines steht ab jetzt auch CSEK dafür zur Verfügung.

Sie könnten Ihren Kunden zum Beispiel ein C#-Rumpfprogramm erstellen, das den prinzipiellen Anforderungen entspricht. Die Kunden können damit _**ausgewählte**_ Programmteile selbst anpassen. Beispielsweise könnten sie damit Feineinstellungen und Justierungen selbst vornehmen, die sich nach der eigentlichen Inbetriebnahme als vorteilhaft herausstellen. Andere Programmteile, die Sie schützen möchten oder für die Sie gar keinen Quellcode haben (zum Beispiel ein Gerätetreiber eines Lieferanten), werden als reiner Verweis in das Skriptprogramm aufgenommen.


Anbieterinformationen:

*Vanilla-X GmbH*
*Interactive Software Solutions*
Wilhelmstr. 10
89547 Gerstetten

Tel. 07323 951665
Email info@vanilla-x.de
Web: http://www.vanilla-x.de

Direkter Link zum Downloadbereich: http://www.vanilla-x.de/downloads.aspx


----------

